
Can America Afford Bernie Sanders' Agenda? - nafizh
http://www.forbes.com/sites/johntharvey/2015/09/21/can-america-afford-sanders/#59b4613c1b07
======
WalterSear
It doesn't need to: it just needs to be able to afford it as well as the
current agenda -that we can't afford- to be a massive positive.

~~~
shams93
Yeah imagine if you completely shutdown the Pentagon, get rid of standing
armies world wide there's a huge peace dividend waiting to transform the world
for the positive.

~~~
AnimalMuppet
Yeah, but imagine if you completely get rid of standing armies only in the
USA. There's a huge peace dividend for the USA, but also a huge vulnerability
to anybody in the world who decides to keep their military and attack the USA.

See, Sanders isn't running for president of the world. He doesn't get to
disarm everybody else. If he wins, he only gets to run the USA. Everyone else
keeps their own psychopaths and machiavellians and thugs that are running
things.

~~~
WalterSear
I wasn't aware he intended to disarm anyone.

~~~
AnimalMuppet
I was replying to shams93, who said "get rid of standing armies worldwide".
That plan - whether or not it's Sanders' plan - is impossible without first
conquering the rest of the planet. Getting rid of standing armies in the USA -
whether or not that's Sanders' plan - is a fairly bad idea if everyone else
keeps their armies. That was my point.

------
AnimalMuppet
Yeah, we'll just print money to cover all that the government is spending, and
it will hopefully all work out. We can print our way to prosperity![1]

[1]: Your mileage may vary.

